

Ask HN: Please review my web-app - Shopialize.com - adityakothadiya
http://shopialize.com

======
vaksel
you should really think about changing the name. You are pretty much killing
your word of mouth referrals since everyone will go to shopalize.com

~~~
adityakothadiya
Thanks for the suggestion. I'll ponder over it. I tried buying that domain
before, but the deal didn't go through. I'll try to find a catchy and easy
name.

~~~
dw0rm
what do you think of shopalizer.com its not taken

~~~
adityakothadiya
thanks for the suggestion! Ok, I bought that now.

~~~
dw0rm
Good luck with your app :)

------
huhtenberg
Ease _off_ on _neuro_ -linguistic _programming_ techniques. They _are_ really
_ann_ oying and make the _page_ _l_ o _o_ k needl _es_ s _ly_ busy.

~~~
fiaz
I second this statement. When I first saw the site, I was instantly annoyed by
the bold faced type in the intro paragraph. I think it's worded fine, but the
presentation of it threw me off.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Sorry for the ignorance, but I didn't really get what "neuro-linguistic
programming" is. Tried searching, but didn't get useful information. Can
someone explain this to me?

About bold-faced font, ok, voice heard, and I'll make necessary changes.

------
adityakothadiya
Hi HN, I've been working on <http://shopialize.com> application in the part-
time since quite some time now. I'd really appreciate your feedback, critique
comments, suggestions to improve, or new ideas to take this to the next level.

I'm not explaining what, why, and how aspects of this web-application here
because I want to see how much of it is clear from the website itself. So
please visit <http://shopialize.com>, explore different pages and let me know
what's your first impression.

I understand that there are many social components that need to be developed
for the viral distribution of this application like Facebook, OpenSocial and
iPhone apps. But first I wanted to release the core idea and learn what
exactly people want, so that I can continue building this application from
their feedback.

Believe me, this is just the beginning - so please - pour in your thoughts and
ideas about how you want to improve the social shopping experience on the web.
You can also email me at aditya@shopialize.com.

Thanks, Aditya

~~~
cschwarm
Notes from a copywriting point of view:

(1) Switch the first two paragraphs: Nobody cares what shopialize.com is, but
what problems it solves.

(2) Remove the passive voice of the second paragraph. Suggestion: "Tell your
friends about new products and the best deals in town. Discover opportunities
your friends have found. Review products and ask your friends before you buy."

(3) Remove "or login using Twitter" from the first action box. Move it to the
"Register" page. Three options are confusing.

To be honest, I don't like the Sign Up Form on the front page. I'd remove it,
distribute "Use Shopialize to..." on two columns, and repeat the action box
"Take the tour or ...". I'd also add a box with testimonials (or a small list
of the latest entries), and then show the last box.

I'd also animate the slideshow. I'm also wondering why you have no second
password field to catch typos? Did I miss something?

Note that English is not my first language so correct the above suggestion if
necessary.

~~~
adityakothadiya
All suggestions are valid, so I'll think about which changes will make sense
or not. Thanks for your inputs.

------
latortuga
On the Tour page, there's a typo in one of your screenshots: "What product or
service you want to review?"

------
paul7986
I would suggest sucking in Twitters and or features Twitters where people said
I just bought this or this was on sale ....could be on the frontpage and you
would not have to sign up and the visitor would be viewing deals possibly with
links left by those on Twitter.

good luck!

~~~
adityakothadiya
Sure, will figure out some ways to integrate it seamlessly with Twitter.

------
jamesbritt
People who surf with NoScript will see a remarkably fugly site. Unusable.

Avoid gratuitous scripting; use it to improve a good experience, not as a
requirement for any experience at all.

------
ajaypopat
Where is your target market? If it's the US, then I'd suggest using American
names in the images/collateral so that the target audience can connect with
the message.

------
shiranaihito
Maybe you could replace "FREE" with "free"? That word in uppercase is often a
bad sign.

~~~
adityakothadiya
Ok. Suggestion accepted.

